# What breed is she



## crazychicklady (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi I wonder if anyone could help in identifying my girl coco this is her and also the egg she lays


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like a British Araucana mix


----------



## crazychicklady (Jul 20, 2018)

Thought she was maybe a mix Araucana thanks


----------



## crazychicklady (Jul 20, 2018)

She looks like one out the beegees with her sideburns and mullet going on lays me an egg everyday


----------



## Robin Anderson (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Yes, she looks like a British Araucana mix.


----------

